# Introducing "puppy"! lol



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She has no name yet but she is a pretty little thing! She just turned 4 months today and is the sweetest little thing, i can't wait to show her.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Name her spooky! LOL I have always wanted to get a black dog and name it spooky LOL. Dude general is all up on it. He is happy to have a new friend. Lisa if I come and visit where the hell am I going to sleep?? All those darn dog's! Unless your going to put me out on the chain hahahaha!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Name her spooky! LOL I have always wanted to get a black dog and name it spooky LOL. Dude general is all up on it. He is happy to have a new friend. Lisa if I come and visit where the hell am I going to sleep?? All those darn dog's! Unless your going to put me out on the chain hahahaha!


Considering your problems with containment and HA, that might be a good option for you.   

Lisa the new pup is adorable!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL I know .. I am lucky she hasn't culled me yet!!!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO yes bull headed and HA, I will have your special chain sport ready for you


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok just make sure to put me next to Siren. I don't want to hear Barca ..barking all night long hahaha.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Freakin adorable, Lisa!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww Lisa to cute! I can't wait to see her grow! Are you cropping her ears? She'd look good . Does she have a half white/ half black chest and one front leg black and the other white? I can't tell from the pic...... if she is half and half I like the name YING YANG call name Ying lol! She looks to sweet to be called Trauma or Havoc lol! I do like Pulse or Calypso though


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

what about razor...or viper.... shes gorgeous! Im a sucker for the blk ones!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Awww she has the biggest, sweetest eyes ever! Puppy fever in 5...4...3...2....-dies- sooo cute! Congrats on your new baby


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwwww Lisa she is adorable and look at General all in her biz. Congrats now she just needs a name lol. Name her Sadie


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> Lisa if I come and visit where the hell am I going to sleep?? All those darn dog's! Unless your going to put me out on the chain hahahaha!


She has a "spot".

Cute Pup Lisa


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG what an adorable little baby, congrats  Makes me think back to when Dosia was that small. Dang it Lisa now I want another pup lol.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Simply precious!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

adorable, lisa


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she is sooo cute, I love black dogs she is gonna be a looker.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She is half white and half black in the front I promise I will take a ton of pictures soon. I LOVE the name Viper we shall see what fits her in the next few days. Today I took her to Schutzhund and she is still getting use to being in a new place and was very quit till a Malinios started barking. She went crazy at the end of leash! She really was going to eat that Malinios if I let her! lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Adorable , can't wait to see MORE of her loll


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very cute little thing!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

She's adorable!!! I just love black dogs  I can't wait to see how she grows


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

awwww... too cute


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sooooo Orlando said she was a hot little momma but I didn't know this hot! lol She went after General today and I had to pull her off! She punked him for his toy then when he tried to take it back she went after him. I corrected her and she was a little stunned she could not mouth off but holy smokes what attitude! Gotta keep my eye on this one!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Maybe she just earned her new name "Spitfire" LMAO!! Little brat!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

LMMFAO..... I told you this was a hot little litter.... shes not the only one... just about all her siblings are the same.. out of 9 maybe 3 have been very mellow and layed back (until pushed).... keep us posted...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

spitfire is a cute name lol , call her fiya  lol post new pics PLEASE


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Definitely a sweety! Name? huh-huh?


----------

